# Chimney and Soffit Wood Rot Repair and Repaint in Olathe Kansas :D



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Thought you guys would like to see my first real video of mine. It is really clunky to me.. but I have spent the last little bit getting the software somewhat down (enough to put it together  ) and all that is involved with doing that.

What you think? 

-Nathan

btw watch it in 1080p


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You guys move fast!
Music is a little dark, but you did a good job!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I was about to grab a bag of popcorn and then it was over. I was so bummed. Seriously, that was cool


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I liked it. I'm like Para, I was really gettin into it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL the climax was actually the check 

I am loving the cameras and new gadgets that are helping me document my jobs 

Thanks for watching guys. There was actually a lot of priming that went into this, could do a full video on just that. Notice me wearing my whites to paint  Thanks Armed Work Wear


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice vid!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good job, N8, looks great.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You do that on your new Mac in Imovie? How are you liking it?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, nice job! I'll do window and door trim or a rotten piece of fascia, but I usually call a carpenter for anything that extensive. My hat's off to you:notworthy:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice job Nate! Probably can find you a couple hundred more of those jobs here in Omaha. Man I hate that siding with a passion....


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool Nate!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> You do that on your new Mac in Imovie? How are you liking it?


Loving the Mac. I have both running at the same time, the whole NTFS file system read/write problem is just that.. I cannot start everything over on my "pc" so that they can be the same. Somewhere I will draw the line and switch over fully. (Macs don't write to NTFS, they can read it, but cannot write it.. Fat32 or Unix only.. there has been a suggestion for Exfat.. but again I have to switch everything over, I am setting at around 500gigs of graphics, pics, and movies.. that isn't happening any time soon. Also I have CS5 for pc, and don't have the cash to get it for Mac.. so there are reasons to run both)

But Yes Chris, it is with the iMovie11 

I am going more the way of restoration work. I will paint what I rebuild, but I think my days as "a painter" are over. I will probably get a full paint here and there, but I am moving away from that solely. If I had a nickle for ever time I have heard "you are double what the other guy was" and I am not even counting loading up, and unloading.. among a few other things.. just not were the money or skill set is anymore.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Nate Sweet Video we do a ton of wood rot, love the stuff. Around here a lot of houses are built with masonite (compressed cardboard) we do whole sides all the time, using hardi plank


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I am going more the way of restoration work. I will paint what I rebuild, but I think my days as "a painter" are over. I will probably get a full paint here and there, but I am moving away from that solely. If I had a nickle for ever time I have heard "you are double what the other guy was" and I am not even counting loading up, and unloading.. among a few other things.. just not were the money or skill set is anymore.


N8

Sometimes this reduction in supply causes a profound surge in demand. Other times, it is a one way ticket to oblivion and misery. 

I believe your skill set and drive will push you in the direction of a breakthrough '12. Good luck!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

very very awesome.


What song?


----------



## crazyson2001 (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice job on the video. Those types of rebuild jobs are right up my alley.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have so much to do.. I swear I need more time to get everything done that I need to. I have so much content that needs to go into marketing form.. oh well all in time I guess. Thanks for the compliments and Dunbar, that is an original tune that Apple payed some famous British symphony to play.. seriously.. so not sure.


----------

